# Bleaching the skull



## huntingtim08

I want to know what is the best way to bleech my deer skull. I burried it underground and all the skin and stuff is off. I want to know how to bleach it white. Is it bad for the bone to just let it sit in just bleech? I got some clorox bleech and i wanna know if i can just set the skull in this for awhile and will it come out white? Any help will work, thank you


----------



## smalls

DO NOT USE CLOROX or ANY "BLEACH" BASED PRODUCT!

First, make sure you have all of the flesh off of and out of the skull, I often take a pressure washer to the nasal, eye and brain cavities. Before you bleach it is important to degrease it, the easiest way to do that is to soak the head in a solution of blue "Dawn" for a couple of weeks.

Finally to bleach it use 40 volume peroxide. The best place to buy it is at a beauty supply shop...Sally's Beauty Supply is the most common. You can also mix the 40 vol with "Clairol Basic White", which is a powder, although I usually get pretty good results from using straight 40 vol. Alot of guys dilute the 40vol with water to stretch a bottle of peroxide, but it is just as easy for me to use the peroxide straight. Let the peroxide work for 5-7 days and make sure you keep it in a cool place out of sunlight, which will weaken the peroxide.

If you finish and there are areas that are brownish/yellowish that means it needs more degreasing (repeat the Dawn and 40vol steps). To finish the skull off, brush on a mixture of elmers glue and water, this will waterproof it and give it a nice gleen.

ps-Also, do not "boil" the skull, this will lead to flaking of the bone. If you use heated water to assist you in cleaning the skull, make sure it isn't too hot and don't immerse it for too long.


----------



## luv2huntsquirrel

Also another great way to de-flesh or de-fat any skull is to use a pressure washer w/ cold water... It will not harm the skull in any way .. try it once andyou will never pick a skull again.. And a great way to soften the tissue over boiling is to soak it a few days in vinegar.. heat is never good w/ bone.


----------

